# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Augmentation of Fissidens fontanus

## Amsterdam

Does anyone know if its possible to multiply this Fissidens by cutting it in half, and "replant" them?

Greetings,

Ben Gagel

----------


## fish newb

It should work... I'm not sure if I've done this before though.

Try it and see. I'm almost positive its fine.

Welcome too,
-Andrew

----------


## Amsterdam

Well, next week i will start with my new tank, and try this out.
Lets hope for the best.

Nice to be here! ( great community ).

----------


## fish newb

> Well, next week i will start with my new tank, and try this out.
> Lets hope for the best.
> 
> Nice to be here! ( great community ).


May I ask why your cutting it? Why not just tie it flat?

Community is nice and small and great!

-Andrew

----------


## Amsterdam

I am cutting it, and will tie them down on a rock.
I hope this way makes its possible to overgrow the rocks faster.

Lets see!


Ben

----------

